# Have you tried Pawz rubber boots??



## BeckyM

Now that we've finally gotten the loose leash walk down :cheers2: Polly and I have been going for brisk, long walks each morning. I've been checking her paws each day but I just noticed two broken blisters on the large pad of each front paw (one blister on each paw, two total). Poor baby. I guess I couldn't see the blister before they broke open. She's still walking fine but we'll certainly take a break from walking on pavement until they've healed. 

So, I was looking into dog booties. I have a pair of thick booties I used our greyhound who passed away last year but they're not very flexible and they didn't go over well with the Grey. 

Has anyone used the thin rubber "Pawz" booties? I'm wondering if they stay on. I'm not looking for really thick protection but enough for pavement.


----------



## Cdnjennga

I've never used Pawz for protection from friction, but I use them all winter for salt, and they stay on really well. I think I maybe lost one this past season? Darcy doesn't really seem to notice them either. I assume the larger size would work just as well as the smaller I use for a mini!


----------



## ChantersMom

I used them a couple of times for Chanter for snow/ice/salt protection and he always ripped through them.


----------



## Carolinek

I also use them in the winter for salt protection. They stay on very well, but are kind of a pain to put on, especially with three dogs. That's 12 boots!


----------



## BeckyM

Okay, so it seems they're not really meant to protect against pavement, right? Hmmm... I think I'm just going to wait until her paws heal and then do walks every other day until her pads toughen up. I'd hate to have to put boots on her everyday just for a walk.


----------



## ChantersMom

There was discussion on PF in the winter on these dog booties that were really cheap ($2 ea) and apparently everyone thought they were pretty great. Unfortunately, I don't remember the brand. they were a thick woven material, perhaps, with a strong velcro fastener. Try a search to see what might come up.


----------



## ChantersMom

Found the brand on a previous discussion thread: 

300 denier Cordura dog booties from dogbooties.com


----------



## BeckyM

RunChanter said:


> Found the brand on a previous discussion thread:
> 
> 300 denier Cordura dog booties from dogbooties.com


Thanks  I appreciate you finding that for me. Do you use boots on Chanter all the time or only in the snow?


----------



## hopetocurl

BeckyM, I'd wondered about how to build up a dog for walking. My uncle accidentally walked his dog until the paws were raw(he just did not think about it happening). His vet fussed at him! I know he had to build up to a long walk. I've no idea how to do it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom

BeckyM said:


> Thanks  I appreciate you finding that for me. Do you use boots on Chanter all the time or only in the snow?


Chanter is wearing booties only in the winter and it's because of the salt and ice. He plays hard and thus he has cut the tops of his toes on icy snow. Road salting is huge here and he can't walk on that at all.

I always touch the road with my hand to ensure it isn't too hot, but I wonder what people do in places where it's 100 degrees F? I also try to keep Chanter on grass if possible or walk on the shady side of the road.


----------



## BeckyM

We walk at dawn or even a little before the sun comes up so I know the pavement wasn't too hot. We haven't walked through any hot parking lots lately either. I really don't know how she could have gotten blisters. My greyhound would get little pink "worn" patches on her paws if she didn't wear her booties. I'm really hoping that Polly's pads will eventually toughen up on their own. I bet they will since my heels sure do get tougher in the summer when I don't wear shoes very often.


----------



## liljaker

RunChanter said:


> There was discussion on PF in the winter on these dog booties that were really cheap ($2 ea) and apparently everyone thought they were pretty great. Unfortunately, I don't remember the brand. they were a thick woven material, perhaps, with a strong velcro fastener. Try a search to see what might come up.


That might have been my post. These are great!!! https://www.dogbooties.com/shop/330-denier-cordura®-booties-2/


----------



## My babies

liljaker said:


> That might have been my post. These are great!!! https://www.dogbooties.com/shop/330-denier-cordura®-booties-2/


Yes. These are. I brought them after I saw the post. I use them in the winter for the snow and when it's yucky out when the snow starts to melt. 

I also use the PAWZ. They stay on really well and never fall off. Although it's a pain to put on. I always need help putting them on (1 person to hold the dog and another to open up the ballon like boots and put it on). So if I'm the only one home I'll use the Cordura boots. They are very easy to put on but they do slip off my tpoos every now and then when they run around


----------



## BeckyM

Just a quick update in case any one else has problems with puppy paws as they get used to the pavement. It took Polly about 5 days of no walks for her pads to heal from the 2 blisters. After that I took her for a walk every other day for about a week. We haven't had a single problem since then.  We take a brisk 2 mile walk each morning (before dawn decked out with a head lamp and reflective vest... me... not Polly) and on the weekends we try to get a 4 mile walk in. So, plenty of walking and not a single sore paw pad.  I guess her pads just needed time to toughen up.


----------



## ChantersMom

Glad it worked out!


----------



## ItzaClip

I have a video on my YouTube page of vogue using her pawz for first time... Excellent boots. My new ones I'm going to try out by a Canadian company called rc pets. Rubbery coated grip sock. Really good for grip indoors


----------

